# M&W Disc Mower



## KJohns (Jul 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about M&W disc mowers? I need a "new" cutter and have a guy trying to sell me a M&W. Are they manufactured by M&W or are they built by someone else? If so who? Anyone have any experience good or bad with them?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought an M&W last fall at auction for $3500. It is about 9 feet wide. I can't remember the model number. I used it this past May without any problems. It appears to be very well built. My fields have a lot of dinner plate sized rocks and I did not loose any blades. I am satisfied, so far.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

KJohns said:


> Can anyone tell me about M&W disc mowers? I need a "new" cutter and have a guy trying to sell me a M&W. Are they manufactured by M&W or are they built by someone else? If so who? Anyone have any experience good or bad with them?


Several of the M&W disc mowers around where we live have had the disc knocked off and the shaft will usually twist to where they have to remove some of the other disc from the cutter bar and go in and cut the shaft into pieces to get it out to install a new one. If the shaft is twisted any the blades will be out of time and I have been told the blades on two of the disc will a lot of time hit until the shaft is replaced. Just a chance you have to take if the price is right. Vermeer uses what appears to be a heavier shaft on theirs and there are several off brands made simular with a hex shaft to turn a gear under each disc which will in turn,turn each disc. Just take precautions if you have rocky or ground with washed out places in it. We have a Krone 7ft11in cut disc mower and it does a good job and have not had any trouble with it. I would recomend it to anyone.


----------



## RickyJay (Mar 30, 2010)

Get a Vermeer - for money and quality they are one of the best


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Just get yourself a Kuhn, you won't regret it. We've had duetz-allis, roto, vermeer, vicon, and kuhn. We got rid of my dad's 2 year old 9ft vermeer that we'd bought new and got another new 8ft Kuhn and the kuhn will cut twice as much as the vermeer would in the same amount of time.


----------



## hayeqdist (Dec 10, 2009)

John Day carries replacement parts for Rhino and M&W rakes and disc mowers. Rhino hay products are built by Sitrex. Reach them at 1-800-767-2273


----------

